# e80 an hour for thesis supervision



## elainem (9 Apr 2012)

Hi! As posted previously, I'm continually having problems contacting my accademic supervisor. I've asked someone outside who does supervision to read over my thesis and give me advice on it, but they charge e80 an hour - even e50 would have been fine, but e80 - is this the normal price range for masters thesis supervision?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Apr 2012)

Look at it this way:

Is it worth €80 an hour to get proper guidance on your thesis?


----------



## Complainer (9 Apr 2012)

I'd worry about the hourly basis for the quote. If you've given the supervisor a good idea of the size, status and topic of the thesis, can you get a fixed quote for the work?


----------



## johnno09 (9 Apr 2012)

*thesis*

Can I ask what area are you doing your thesis in? What do you want from someone reading over it for you?


----------



## elainem (9 Apr 2012)

*e80 per hour for thesis supervision*

Hi! Everyone, thanks for your replies. I think it's a very steep price. I'm even more miffed that I paid for thesis supervision as part of my course fees and that I'm not getting it, as I have to keep chasing the college supervisor for days to get a reply and when he does reply, he promises 4/5 times to get back to me, before he does actually get back to me. 

John, becuase of the way my supervisor is, I just want someone to read it over for me, and to point out where I could improve it, and I want someone to do this who already does thesis supervision as theya re generally likely to know what to look out for, and  the usual pitfalls for thesis. My masters is in  child and adoleslcent psychotherapy - and I certainly feel like I will need psychotherapy by the time it's finished.


----------



## Magpie (10 Apr 2012)

sounds like a standard hourly rate for a part time lecturer.


----------



## Diziet (10 Apr 2012)

How about other students in your course? Would they read it over if you also read theirs and commented? I had 6 people read over my thesis and provide feedback and it was well worth it.

Also, don't expect your supervisor to read every line - you will only get direction, not line by line analysis.


----------



## Firefly (11 Apr 2012)

elainem said:


> Hi! Everyone, thanks for your replies. I think it's a very steep price. I'm even more miffed that I paid for thesis supervision as part of my course fees and that I'm not getting it, as I have to keep chasing the college supervisor for days to get a reply and when he does reply, he promises 4/5 times to get back to me, before he does actually get back to me.
> 
> John, becuase of the way my supervisor is,


 
I would imagine that your supervisor has no say in your grade, therefore perhaps send him an email outlining that you are anxious to have your thesis reviewed by him and that you may have to escalate the issue given that you have been unsuccessful thus far in arranging this. Word it nicely and keep it short.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Apr 2012)

Magpie said:


> sounds like a standard hourly rate for a part time lecturer.



In their dreams. Firefly is right; OP should complain in writing to the supervisor first (who will not be involved in the assessment of their dissertation), and then to the Head of School/Department if they are dissatisfied with the response.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Apr 2012)

OP says in her other thread on this:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=167921

that the supervisor IS the Head of the Dept. There must be someone above?


----------



## Firefly (12 Apr 2012)

truthseeker said:


> OP says in her other thread on this:
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=167921
> 
> that the supervisor IS the Head of the Dept. There must be someone above?


 
More difficult then and highly unprofessional of the Head of Dept. Perhaps ask someone in a related dept the complaints procedure. 

If there is a deadline this must be frustrating as you will need as much time for alterations as possible. I would veer away from an hourly rate and like Complainer advised, would try to get a fixed price for this. In the grand scale of things I would probably get someone independent to look at this anyway.


----------



## Padraigb (12 Apr 2012)

1. It is not uncommon for thesis supervisors to be involved in grading the work, often having the most important voice in the process.
2. People in academic life are at least as likely to circle the wagons as any other group, so processing a formal complaint is very risky.

That means that OP could be in a very difficult position.

OP, have you actually sent material to your supervisor? If you have, you could now follow up with a letter (not an email - too informal) saying that you take it that the work is okay or you are sure she would have told you where you were going astray, and you are now proceeding to finalise things.

That means that if things blow up, you have a weapon to use. She will see that too, and be forced to defend your work.


----------



## Newbie! (12 Apr 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> In their dreams. Firefly is right; OP should complain in writing to the supervisor first (who will not be involved in the assessment of their dissertation), and then to the Head of School/Department if they are dissatisfied with the response.


 
That is in fact the standard tutor rate for some universities.


----------



## Magpie (12 Apr 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> In their dreams. Firefly is right; OP should complain in writing to the supervisor first (who will not be involved in the assessment of their dissertation), and then to the Head of School/Department if they are dissatisfied with the response.



Not in their dreams, in their pay slip. Which I've seen, and more than one.


----------



## elainem (12 Apr 2012)

*e80 per hour for supervision*

Hi! everonoe thanks for your replies. They were really helpful. I have found someone else to supervise me. They also have a doctorate and ha worked in accademia for years and are only e30 per hour for supervision via email. So far they have been brilliant. However, I still can't contact my original supervisor in college. He emails me yesterday to ask if everything was ok and to ring him. I've tried to ring him three times, sent two texts and two emails, but go no response again. I know he has done this to someone else before me in relation to a Phd thesis. If someone could enlighten me, I don't know what accademic supervisors get from doing this. 

I can't make a complaint either - it's a very small circle of people - an he is also acting as my accademic reference for jobs that come up. 

It's hugely stressful as I have a new job which is dependent on me getting my thesis and he knows this.

I am going to try and contact him once more tomorrow.  Thesis is in for next week. If he doesn't contact me, I'm just going to let him know that because I realise he is so busy and has a huge workload, I have paid someone else to supervise the last of my thesis - and I hope he doesn't mind!!!

I will also email the accademic secretary, and let her know this too, as this will then likely be discussed with the rest of the faculty. I can't complain directly, so it's the only thing I can do.

I just can't believe anyone could be so unprofessional, and neither can my new supervisor. It's really terrible that someone can get away with behaving like this when there is so much at stake for someone. But alas it's Ireland I live in, and one cant afofrd to offent anyone, even justly, as it only takes a call from someone to not get a job etc. 

Thanks again for all your replies.


----------



## Padraigb (13 Apr 2012)

elainem said:


> ... I'm just going to let him know that because I realise he is so busy and has a huge workload, I have paid someone else to supervise the last of my thesis - and I hope he doesn't mind!!!


I suggest that you consider this further: it might be taken as a provocation. Some people in academic life have very odd sensibilities. It might be more diplomatic to say simply that you solicited some assistance from a person with expertise in the field, and avoid mentioning that it is a financial relationship.


> ... I just can't believe anyone could be so unprofessional ...


I can. I have seen it happen. That's why I suggested that a neglectful supervisor can be converted into a strong defender of your work; I have seen that happen, too.

Good luck with your endeavours.


----------



## Newbie! (13 Apr 2012)

elainem said:


> I can't make a complaint either - it's a very small circle of people - an he is also acting as my accademic reference for jobs that come up.


 
I have a feeling I know where you are studying. I would suggest you email the supervisor (to an eamil address which they have contacted you on before) and outline your concerns. Assuming you get no response, you need to escalate your concerns to the Head of their Section or that particular School. You would be suprised that the appropriate people wouldn't actually know that this is happening and would deal with it swiftly.

Best of luck with your thesis whatever you do.


----------



## elainem (23 Apr 2012)

*e80 per hour Thesis Supervision*

Hi! Everyone, thanks for all  your replies. Got my thesis in T.G. last week - Never so glad to get rid of something!


----------



## niceoneted (23 Apr 2012)

Well done, it can be a great weight off alright.


----------

